# Bobcats @ Raptors, Jan. 11th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Charlotte Bobcats* (11-23) @ *Toronto Raptors* (11-24)
January 11th, 2006, 7:00 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario








<img HEIGHT=150 WIDTH=100 SRC="http://www.basketnet.it/art/mini150/raymond-felton-hd.jpg">






















*Brevin Knight, Raymond Felton, Gerald Wallace, Bernard Robinson, Primoz Brezec*








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Bosh is going to go Bonkers on Brezec.

I won big in vBookie yesterday.. i'm all in with the Raptors.

These are the type of games that this team has to win to prove that they have turned the corner since 1-15.

edit: 7 point spread for the Raptors scares me.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I expect Bosh to have a HUGE game today. 

Oh, and a win as well.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

hope we dont cought his one up. go raps.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Raps must take this one. 3 Ls in a row isn't very pleasent.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Brevin Knight is a game-time decision for this game. Without him I don't know who will start.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

i'll say raps by 9 & well-balanced scoring among the team


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I say the Raptors win this game in a blowout ....well maybe not. But......I think they will atleast get the W.

*Lets Go Raptors*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Before the Nets game the Raptors blew out both the Rockets and the Magic by about 20 points. Hopefully our guys will bring forth another positive performance. I'll be very upset if we don't win this game. Jalen Rose has been playing better of late, so that may take some touches away from Chris Bosh. Either way, CB4 should have a field day against that frontcourt, but he'll need to get consistant touches for that to happen. 
Go Raptors!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Last time the Raptors won 5 games in a row, we followed it up with 5 straight losses. Hopefully this game will prevent that from happening.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps seem to be in controll early in this one.

Hoff with 2 early fouls but also has 2 boards, 2 assists, a block (another?!) and a steal.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with 9 and 3 in under 8 minutes. He's going to have a field day.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors are struggling a bit.

Bonner comes in the game for Bosh.

24-20 Bobcats.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

27-20 Bobcats after the 1st Quarter.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Fan590 hates me, or China hates me. Probably both, so I can't listen to the game. Gamecastin' it today. What the hell is going on? Down 7 against a team with 1 centre and no PFs.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It's times like this we really need to get out and run on the break, get some easy ones. We are stagnating right now.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Peterson with the layup.
Bogans misses the three.
Calderon with a deep two.
Timeout Charlotte.
29-24 Bobcats.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Time out Char.
Now it's 29-24 Bobcats, Go Raps


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, this game has no intensity whatsoever.
*EDIT:* The Bobcats look really really tired after playing a double overtime game against the Rockets.

Bobcats leading by 6.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

wow. terrible quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

45-33 Bobcats at the Half.

The Raptors are really struggling tonight. Sam Mitchell is steaming.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#fe3310">*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brevin Knight, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raymond Felton, PG</td><td>14</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Wallace, GF</td><td>19</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bernard Robinson Jr, G</td><td>16</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Primoz Brezec, C</td><td>20</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kareem Rush, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Bogans, GF</td><td>9</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Carroll, SG</td><td>5</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alan Anderson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Burleson, G</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean May, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Emeka Okafor, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Ely, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Voskuhl, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jumaine Jones, SF</td><td>16</td><td>5-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*15-36*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*11-12*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*45*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (2)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>18</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>24</td><td>3-9</td><td>2-5</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>13</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>14</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>11</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>14</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*14-40*</td><td>*2-11*</td><td>*3-3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*33*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*18.2%*</td><td>*10000.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

I hope Mitchell really get at them in the locker room, everyone is playing horrible. Its consistency that show's a teams true worth, not a couple of winning streaks.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Garbage.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Miserable first half.


----------



## crazyshea (Jan 8, 2006)

AirJordan™ said:


> Lol, this game has no intensity whatsoever.
> The Bobcats look really really tired after playing a triple overtime game against the Nuggets.
> 
> Bobcats leading by 6.



Wasnt that with the suns not the bobcats


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Bobcats played double OT against the Rockets lastnight


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Lol, this game has no intensity whatsoever.
> *EDIT:* The Bobcats look really really tired after playing a double overtime game against the Rockets.
> 
> Bobcats leading by 6.


Yeah my bad. I got them mixed up.

CB4 with a dunk!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raps are picking it up and coming back.

59-55 Cats.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bonner for three courtesy of Mike James.

59-58 Bobcats.

Timeout Charlotte.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow, whatever Mitchell said to the Raps at halftime... It worked.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

And 1, Mike James.

Tied at 63 after the 3rd Quarter.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Decent third quarter, held them to under 20 points I believe. Pick up our effort a little and we'll win easily. Hopefully they do.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh is just amazing. Layup and a foul.

77-74 Cats.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhhh.

Bosh with a huge rejection.
Mike James runs the court, passes the ball to Mo Pete.
Mo Pete with a layup and a foul courtesy of Mike James.

80-79 Raptors!

Go Raptors Go.


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

some one needs to help bosh on the offense rite nowww

GO RAPS GO


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete for three.

Raps up by 4.
Keep it up.

Loose ball foul against the Bobcats.


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

raps up by 4 wit 1:10 to go

GO RAPS GO

raps 89-85


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah baby. Mike James!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stripped the ball and made the layup.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors Win! Raptors Win!

95-86 Raptors. Final.

Its an ugly win, but hey, I'll take it.


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

lol im surprised i dunt noe wah was in the drinks the raps drankk in the locker room at half timee ba sure are they playing like a playoff contending team nowwww

raps 95 - 86 23 secs left

GO RAPS GOO

onlee 4.5 games behind final spot in the eastern conference with a win today and a chicago lose it would be 3.5 :banana:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great to see the Raps with the win.
Terrible first half but came through in the second.
:clap:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

More than a few times this year the Raps have snuck one on teams who have slept on us or underestimated us. It looked like we might be the victim of that tonight but we managed to eek this one out.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow looks like you guys went on quite a run towards the end

The Raptors are looking so good nowadays its scary.... though as mentioned there was no way you guys shoud be losing this game anyway


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

ugly as hell but we will take it, now lets get another sunday before we go outwest


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Norma reporting a team meeting taking place right after the game regarding the effort in the first half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> Norma reporting a team meeting taking place right after the game regarding the effort in the first half.


A few guys deserve a talking to, Charlie being one of them.

And our guards were made to look foolish tonight with lax perimeter defense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brevin Knight only played 12 and a half minutes in this game and Charlotte was still in it until the last two minutes.It amazes me how the Bobcats can continue to compete no matter how many players they lose to injuries.Without Knight they aren't a very good team at all though and it's a wonder they weren't really blown out after he sat down.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

trick said:


> Norma reporting a team meeting taking place right after the game regarding the effort in the first half.


 Good!

Yeah we won but we were lucky and the next time we play them we better watch out cause they are gonna come swinging


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Why did Brevin only play 12 minutes tonight? Did he get injured to go with Okafor last night?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

reganomics813 said:


> Why did Brevin only play 12 minutes tonight? Did he get injured to go with Okafor last night?


Back spasms I think.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We were really lucky to win this one. They really took the Bobcats way too lightly IMO. Bosh, James, and Peterson played great as usual. Jalen Rose had another solid game, but other than that, I wasn't too impressed with anyone for the Raptors. Bonner made the hustle plays again, he played pretty decent actually, but again he missed a couple of open threes that would have really opened up the lead. 

The three rookies tonight combined for 7 points, shooting 3/12 from the floor, with 2 rebounds and 3 assists in 47 minutes of playing time. Numbers that definately need to improve if we are going to have a chance against the Knicks on Sunday.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Speaking of those Knicks, they are heading to overtime against the Mavericks.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I know I keep saying this and sounding like a broken record/scratched cd/mp3 file with errors, but what is the point of playing like sh** and winning close games when you're playing the vets and guys who are leaving in the offseason.
I remember at the start of the season that everyone was reserved to the fact that this season was about developing the youth. Something that is not being done at all this year, with the exception of Bonner. Why not let the youth play together?
I think this has a lot to do with Sam's request for a contract extension. But I think this guy needs to go, sometime this season. If he's not going to develop our young guys, let's find a coach who will. I thought that Babcock had sold the ownership on a rebuilding plan. These last ten games have not looked like rebuilding but rather like a team settling for mediocre.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> I know I keep saying this and sounding like a broken record/scratched cd/mp3 file with errors, but what is the point of playing like sh** and winning close games when you're playing the vets and guys who are leaving in the offseason.
> I remember at the start of the season that everyone was reserved to the fact that this season was about developing the youth. Something that is not being done at all this year, with the exception of Bonner. Why not let the youth play together?
> I think this has a lot to do with Sam's request for a contract extension. But I think this guy needs to go, sometime this season. If he's not going to develop our young guys, let's find a coach who will. I thought that Babcock had sold the ownership on a rebuilding plan. These last ten games have not looked like rebuilding but rather like a team settling for mediocre.


What are you talking about? Sam Mitchell gave the young guys more than enough time out there tonight, they just didn't perform up to standard. Sam Mitchell isn't going to give minutes to anyone who doesn't deserve them, players are going to have to earn their minutes no matter who they are. I might have agreed with you if we saw Aaron Williams or Eric Williams out there tonight, but we didn't, and there is a reason why those two aren't playing. 

Graham, Calderon and Villanueva all played approximately 20 minutes a peice tonight, and they would surely have played more if they had performed a bit better while they were on the floor. Villanueva had a great opportunity when Bosh sat for most of the 2nd quarter due to foul trouble, but he just didn't get it done. 

Bosh, James and Peterson played the most minutes tonight which makes sense since they were by far the best players on the court, and are the leaders of this team. Bonner also got a lot of playing time because he was really giving it his all out there on both ends. Following that, the minutes were evenly distributed between Jalen, Joey, Calderon and Villanueva.

I personally like what Sam Mitchell is doing out there. He's teaching those rooks that if they aren't going to come out ready to play, they aren't going to play at all. 

I'm sure Sam Mitchell's number one priority is to develop this young team, and if he were to play the older guys instead of the rookies, he would be less likely to receive a contract extension IMO.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Back spasms I think.


Thanks. Man, those are becoming an epidemic.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

reganomics813 said:


> Thanks. Man, those are becoming an epidemic.


Yep, Richard Jefferson and T-Mac have also had the same problem of late.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> What are you talking about? Sam Mitchell gave the young guys more than enough time out there tonight, they just didn't perform up to standard. Sam Mitchell isn't going to give minutes to anyone who doesn't deserve them, players are going to have to earn their minutes no matter who they are. I might have agreed with you if we saw Aaron Williams or Eric Williams out there tonight, but we didn't, and there is a reason why those two aren't playing.
> 
> Graham, Calderon and Villanueva all played approximately 20 minutes a peice tonight, and they would surely have played more if they had performed a bit better while they were on the floor. Villanueva had a great opportunity when Bosh sat for most of the 2nd quarter due to foul trouble, but he just didn't get it done.
> 
> ...


I agree. Plus, we don't get to see their practices. Maybe Sam and the other coaches are paying more attention to and spending more time helping out the rooks in practices.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

charlie's touch, especially on those hookshots, is starting to look suspect


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see how people always want to tell a coach that he should embark upon a course that will certainly lead to his being fired.Coaches are hired to win games and they're fired for losing games.Fans go to the game to see their teams win and they don't come if they know that team isn't trying to win.Of course the people endorsing such a scheme always want the coach fired irregardless.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Rob isn't going to fire him for playing the rookies he drafted and wants to develop as quick as humanly possible

if Mitchell was being judged on wins, he would've be gone long ago


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Watching how Charlie played in the first half left little to no imagination why Sam gave him so few minutes. For a guy his size and athleticism, he needs to be alot more agressive.

And I don't know about you guys, but if the rooks continue to blow their assignments and forget everything that they've practiced, they do not deserve to play many minutes. What's the point of awarding them playing time when they haven't earned it?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Forgot to give Hoffa some credit on his defense, but not too much credit since it was against a depleted and tired opponent.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> What are you talking about? *Sam Mitchell gave the young guys more than enough time out there tonight, they just didn't perform up to standard*. Sam Mitchell isn't going to give minutes to anyone who doesn't deserve them, players are going to have to earn their minutes no matter who they are. I might have agreed with you if we saw Aaron Williams or Eric Williams out there tonight, but we didn't, and there is a reason why those two aren't playing.
> 
> *Graham, Calderon and Villanueva all played approximately 20 minutes a peice tonight*, and they would surely have played more if they had performed a bit better while they were on the floor. Villanueva had a great opportunity when Bosh sat for most of the 2nd quarter due to foul trouble, but he just didn't get it done.
> 
> ...



By more than enough minutes you mean 15 for CV, 9 for Jose, Araujo got, 13, okay yeah Joey got 23. As compared to 42 for James, 25 for Jalen.

Villanueva does not play well with Bonner on the floor. The past few games, Bosh and Villanueva haven't been on the floor together much at all. CV and Bonner's games do not compliment each other at all. Even Araujo and CV are a better group on the floor than CV and Bonner. Neither CV or Bonner do much when they're on the court together.

I agree to some extent that the veterans are playing a little better than the rooks right now, but the vets get a lot of leeway with Sam, while the rooks don't. Even Bonner gets a lot of leeway from Sam, but I won't get into that again.

When Jose, JG and CV were getting lots of minutes at the start of the season, we lost a lot of games but a lot of those games were close and the rookies and Hoffa were really improving. Plus, our November schedule was much harder than our December/January schedule.

November 
Was, NJ, Det, Cle, Uth, Sea, Phi, Phi, Bos, Mia, Pho, LAC, SAC, GS, DAL, Mem
16 games, 13 against playoff bound teams

December/January
Atl, NJ, Was, Lal, Cha, Chi, GS, Phi, Orl, Hou, SAS, Det, Atl, Ind, Atl, Orl, Hou, Nj, Chi, Cha
20 games, only 7 games against playoff bound teams.

So our record in November playing the young guys against tough competition led Sam to play the vets in December and January against easier competition. Which allows him to stand by his decision to play vets by saying that playing the vets gives us more wins. I can not say this as a guarantee, but in my opininion our record in December and January wouldn't be so bad if we had continue to play the young guys.

I have to disagree with you about Sam's number one priority is playing the rookies. Simply because he hasn't been doing it. Sam is just like a player playing for a contract, he wants to show improvement in his statistics (wins). I just hope that ownership isn't blind to how he's doing it while ignoring the rebuilding plan. 

It's funny how the team we seem to hate most, has turned it around lately by giving the rookies big minutes. Imagine that, Larry Brown giving the rookies big minutes in big games. And he's stuck with him and not benched them at the first sign of trouble. I hate Larry Brown, but I really like what he's doing with the team. During the Knicks five game win streak (3 w' against Cle, Pho, Dal), all three rookies have been averaging mid 20s in minutes. Is that because their rookies are better than ours? I don't think so but it's debateable. Is it because Larry has no veterans? Nope, that's not it either, Larry's got veterans. Is it because Larry knows what he's doing, while Sam is always taking wild stabs in the dark with his lineups? DING-DING-DING, We've got a winner.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

team mao is right...mitchell is playing the vets late in the game because he knows they probably give him a better chance to win...ideally, its not the best thing for the organization, but i dont blame the guy... if i was looking for a contract extension, i would do the same thing...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I have to say that charlotte was a noticably weak team especially with their missing players. WOW/ Raptors seemed to be in control in the 4th quarter even when they were down. I wish i could say that more often.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Winning does a lot for the rookies too... playing time is key, but it's not necessary to play the young guys all the time if they're not performing. From the sounds of it, Mitchell's doing a great job with the guys even now.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Sam's post game inteview re: rookies:

Reporter: Why did Charlie only play 14 minutes?
Sam: Because I'm the coach.
And while he said that he had that really stern look on his face with a 3 second silence after he answered, to which I think doesn't reflect the question but how he feels about charlie at the moment.

He also stated that he feels the rookies are hitting the rookie wall, making his and the staff's top priority to do everything they can to prevent the rookies succumbing to that wall. Their goal was to have the rookies "not play like rookies".


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

when the winning streak started, Mitchell seems to have increase the veterans playing time. I really believe he wants to make the playoffs to save his job. He is going to hurt the development of this time and he is already tiring some of his players, if you look at bosh he was hobbling the past couple of games and against chicago at the end he was really gassed, Bonner looks very tired his shoots are off.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Perhaps Sam shouldn't have rushed to play them so much out of the gate when we had a really tough schedule, contributing to them hitting the 'rookie wall'. Instead, he lets the veterans rest during the tough stretch of the schedule (November), lets the rookies out in tons of minutes and lose. Then when the schedule lightens up a bit (December and January), the rookies are understandably gassed, and unable to play minutes against some lighter competition. 

I mean, the coaching staff knew the schedule well before the season began. They know that rookies have a tendency to hit the wall. Why force the rookies into big minutes in tough games in the first month of the season, games you know that there is very little chance of winning? Wouldn't you think as a coach that this would be hard on rookies who are used to a 30-35 game season against NCAA competition?

I'm not trying to imply that Sam is purposely setting up the rookies to fail. That would be a horribly vindictive thing to say. What I am saying is that perhaps things should have been thought through a bit more prior to the season. We have a very young team, a team that needs to be developed, this is the franchise's priority now. Some more thought should have been put in before the season in terms of bringing these guys along. 

Yes, hindsight is 20/20 but looking at the schedule, it would've been easy to see that November was going to be a hellish month while December was going to be much lighter. As a coach do you want to play your rookies big minutes against teams like Phoenix, Dallas, Memphis, Detroit (shall I go on?) in the first month of the season? Or would you play the vets with more experience against those teams at the beginning of the season and bring the rookies along slowly, increasing their minutes gradually as the season goes on? 

The NBA season has often been compared to a marathon, so would you tell a first time marathon runner to sprint out at the start where there's a big steep hill, only to blame him halfway for getting gassed? Or would you tell him to pace himself?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

martymar said:


> when the winning streak started, Mitchell seems to have increase the veterans playing time. I really believe he wants to make the playoffs to save his job. He is going to hurt the development of this time and he is already tiring some of his players, if you look at bosh he was hobbling the past couple of games and against chicago at the end he was really gassed, Bonner looks very tired his shoots are off.


gimme a break. this team has a losing aura and any and every win they get will help them and the youngsters development. they're getting plenty of minutes, and they're doing fine. they're rookies. you can't expect consistent performance from 3 rookies.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Doc Rivers said that losing with rookies only teaches rookies how to lose. I think there is some merit to that argument.

Major respect to Charlotte. They clearly deserved the win tonight. Totally undermanned and outgunned they still handed it to a lazy Raps club for most of the game.

But just like good teams toy with the Raps at times and steal a game at the end the Raps held it together and executed down the stretch to steal this game.

I'm always amazed that guys who would be busting their balls playing pick up ball at the local rec center for bragging rights if they were not in the nba, cannot muster the energy to compete hard in front of a huge crowd and TV audience for big bucks.

And they must know Sam is going to put them through HELL in practice the next day with this kind of effort. Wouldn't it be smarter to play hard in the game and get an easier practice?

Two good things from this game. First, our leaders really responded to the crowd booing and coaches chewing them out at halftime. MJ, Bosh, MoP, and Hoff brought the focus and intensity right away and eliminated the big deficit. But then they seemed to relax and coast instead of putting the Cats away.

Second, this should serve as a wake up call for the team and give more weight to the coaches words at practice. Take the egos down a peg and sharpen the focus.

I am getting really tired of Charlie's WEAK attempts at finishing inside, especially against smaller guys. He just flips the ball up at the basket when guarded. And the rebounding is fading quickly. Frustrating player to watch. I hope Charlie can develop more of a power game and less of the finesse stuff over the summer. I'm worried he is going to be a soft player for his career. A nice scorer off the bench like a John Wallace, but not much else.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

lucky777s said:


> Doc Rivers said that losing with rookies only teaches rookies how to lose. I think there is some merit to that argument.


Yeah. Plus, just because they're not playing in late-game situations or something, doesn't mean they're not learning anything. They can learn a lot by watching the game too. Seasoned NBA players make mistakes too. Sure, the rookies aren't out there making their own mistakes, but they can learn from other people's mistakes.


----------

